

Ask HN: What services are you paying for every month and how much? - uladzislau


======
mindcrime
Rackspace - a couple of VPS's, different sizes, about $100.00 / month

Github - $50.00 / month

Hoovers.com - $99.00 / month

Random AWS EC2 time here and there for demos or experimenting - varies,
usually about $0.00 / month, but has been $40-50 a couple of times.

Co-working at Underground @ Main (Durham) - $199.00 / month

Mixergy subscription - I forget.. $20-25 / month or thereabouts, I think.

------
sandrae
\- 30-80 Euro a month for a German telephone answering service. Best decision
ever. \- a book keep service, the price depends on the hours worked in that
month, a couple of hundred Euro

------
chisto
AWS Ec2 for personal website, 20-30usd, AWS S3 like 3 usd, Google Apps (1
user) 5 usd

------
sejje
Heroku ~40/month Twilio ~100/month Shared Hosting ~15/month

------
heldrida
\- Digital Ocean around $10 a month ?! \- LastFM around 4 pounds a month ?!

------
Nicholas_C
PythonAnywhere: $5, Twilio: ~$3

------
viame
vps $80.00, internet $45.00, phone $80.00

